# nursing registration



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi there hope someone can help me i am moving to benidorm soon and hope to get nursing job can anyone tell me if my registration is valid in spain or tell me how to go about getting nursing job in benidorm? thanx janette


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Janette - I don't want to sound negative - But Spanish nurses are leaving in droves to the UK because there's little work here for them. 

How's your Spanish? 

re qualification's - Royal College of Nurses? - They must know.


----------



## janette8788 (Feb 5, 2008)

hi chris thanx for reply


----------

